# Occidental Leather Pouches



## Sparky208 (Feb 25, 2011)

I have been thinking about the "Leather Pro Electrician" but not sure if I want to spend the money. A guy working for me right now has the " Stronghold® Journeyman's Tote by Occidental"and I can tell you it's well made, he loves it and I want it also. I recommend it to him, because he was interested in my Ideal tuff tote


----------



## TranquilBeach311 (Feb 21, 2010)

iAmCam said:


> Thinking of ordering an occidental leather toolbelt set up. Thinking of getting either the "Leather Pro Electrician" or the "Commercial Electrician" set.
> 
> Both can be seen here: http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/electrical-toolbelts.html
> 
> ...


http://www.goclc.com/images/products/5609_lg.jpg

Its cheep / strong / and old guys have been us:laughing:ing them for the past 15 years


----------



## gold (Feb 15, 2008)

I have something similar with shoulder straps that is so heavy I almost never use it. Most of the time its just this and a nylon bag.


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Damn that commercial electricians pouch set is a nice bit of kit... just saw the price along with getting the sheepskin liner... still nice but not that nice for me, haha.

I have yet to find a leather pouch that I like, I have a cheap synthetic irwin pouch that suits my set up with a carpenters pouch on my left side really well at the moment.

I'm glad I dont live in the states... I could spend way too much on occidental leather looking through their catalogue. Between them and rack-a-tiers I'd be broke the day after every pay day. :laughing:


----------



## Lz_69 (Nov 1, 2007)

iAmCam said:


> Thinking of ordering an occidental leather toolbelt set up. Thinking of getting either the "Leather Pro Electrician" or the "Commercial Electrician" set.
> 
> Both can be seen here: http://www.bestbelt.com/product/electrical/electrical-toolbelts.html
> 
> ...


I have one of the pro leather ones, I don't use the tool pouch though since I couldn't handle the smaller size and layout compared to my Klein 5167. 

The rest of the kit is solid along with their padded suspenders but if you spring for the suspenders buy the fastening kit since the suspenders are pretty useless if you just use the slip on loops.


----------

